# Onda v712 Dual Core Android Tablet review



## ajaybc (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi, this is my review of Onda v712 tablet I bought off Aliexpress.

*PACKAGE AND BUNDLE*

*imageshack.us/a/img839/6528/image00e.th.jpg

The tablet comes in a white cardboard box. The package includes the tablet and the charger / data cable. There is no bundled earphone. I would have loved to have a protective pouch too. The bundled user manual is in Chinese and is of not much use.

*DESIGN AND BUILD*

The design is really good and on par with Google’s Nexus 7. It is thin on the edges and sturdy in build. The back face is metallic and gives it a nice expensive look. It is really nice to see that Onda has taken care of the aesthetics too.

Due to the unique curved design the side edges look more thin than they really are.

There is a 0.3MP front facing camera and a 2MP camera at the back but no flash. There is a thick bezel around the 7 inch screen.

*CONNECTIVITY AND BUTTONS*

*imageshack.us/a/img545/4881/image02p.th.jpg

Almost all the connectors and hardware buttons on the Onda v712 is located at the bottom of the tab (When held in portrait mode) except the 3.5mm audio jack, which at the top corner.

The bottom panel houses a power button and a home button. I didn’t like the positioning of the power and home buttons as they feel really awkward to use.
There is a reset jumper located near the power button in case of any emergencies. In addition to that there is a micro SD card slot, mini HDMI out and micro USB port. It is surprising to see a micro USB port on the Onda v712 as usually the Chinese tabs use mini USB connectors and they are a bit harder to find.

Also Onda v712 is HDMI 1.4 capable and therefore you can view movies on your TV after connecting to it in Full HD.

*DISPLAY*

*imageshack.us/a/img266/1807/image01np.th.jpg

I have to admit that the display is the main highlight of the v712. It features a stunning 7” IPS panel with a resolution of 1280×800 which is unseen in many tablets in it’s class. The colours are vibrant and there is no backlight bleeding as well. The viewing angles are also really awesome.

*PERFORMANCE*

Thanks to the awesome Mali 400 GPU (the same as Samsung Galaxy SII)and Amlogic 1.5Ghz dual core CPU , it runs any game I throw at it super smooth. A score of 7745 on Antutu Benchmark is impressive. The touchscreen is responsive and it makes playing games on it a joy.
I could play Full HD 1080p videos easily and even connect to my TV through the HDMI port.


*SOFTWARE*

*imageshack.us/a/img822/1823/image03b.th.jpg

Onda v712 comes with Android 4.0.3 Ice Cream Sandwich. According to the Onda it will soon be upgradable to Jelly Bean. It supports Google Play Store by default unlike some of it’s Chinese siblings.

The default language is Chinese and I had to remove a lot of Chinese crapware using Titanium Backup. The default firmware v1.4 was buggy and was giving me some problems like occasional crashes. I had to download  a new version v1.5 from their official website ONDA which unfortunately was in chinese.


*BATTERY*

The battery is  5000 mAH and lasts about 4 hours on continuous heavy use. It can last for a week on standby. Although it is really unfortunate that the battery is not user replaceable which seems to be the trend these days with devices like iPhones and HTC One X.


*CONCLUSION*

The Onda v712 Dual Core tablet is a really good buy for it’s price considering it’s features and performance. I bought it for $165 from Aliexpress.com. The 7” IPS screen is gorgeous and is perfect for gaming.

I hope Onda fixes the problems with the firmware considering it is the only letdown in the package.



*MORE IMAGES AND DETAILS ON SOURCE* : *Onda v712 Dual Core tablet Hands on Review - Techathlon*


----------

